# Bathing- Fleece in water and snorted some water?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just gave Lily a footbath, which she's had plenty of times before. However, this time I put one of her fleece liners in the bottom of the sink, to give her better footing. She seemed much calmer with the less slippery footing, but I had a couple of concerns about this.
First, she got startled and accidentally snorted in some water into her nose a couple of times. Could this cause any problems that I should keep an eye out for? 
And second, is it bad for the fleece to get it wet, even if I hang it up to dry out afterwards? And if I shouldn't use the fleece for a bath mat, is there something else that won't just float up in the water that I can use? I tried using a washcloth once, but it wouldn't just stay down at the bottom of the sink, and I was concerned about her getting a leg tangled up in it or getting a nail caught in a loop. Thanks for any opinions/suggestions!


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneezy snorts water allll the time! He gets so excited to drink when we put him back in his cage that he drinks way to fast- and then tries to blow it out of his nose, and goes back to drinking- so I assume its not hurting him. As for the bath mat- what about cutting part of an old rubber bath mat of yours? If the fleece worked- just use that though!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree with the bath mat idea, that might work better. However if your only option is fleece or you find that it works better, I don't see why it would be a problem. I wash fleece liners all the time, as well as hedgie bags. I'd say just toss it in the washer and dryer between uses.

As for snorting water, I don't think it hurts on occasion, but it's probably not something you'll want to have happening all the time. Quentin has accidentally done so before but I dried him off and made sure he stayed warm, then kept an eye out to be sure he didn't get a respiratory infection of some sort. He didn't get anything, luckily, but I still try to keep his head above the water when I put him in the bath. Sometimes he still accidentally does it, though. Just be careful, I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, thanks. She's never done it before in a bath, I think maybe the fleece gave her a better sense of security so she forgot that she was still in water or something? Lol. I did surprise her once, though, so that one was my fault... :? But she was a lot calmer with the fleece to stand on, and it dried easily overnight on a hanger, so I think I'm going to keep using the fleece for her to stand on. Maybe it'll make bath time a little less stressful on her. Thanks again for your answers!


----------



## Little Lamb (May 5, 2016)

I really need help on my hedgehogs' baths. I'm really sorry I put this here since I'm new here and I really don't understand things that much. I hope you understand!

I own two fantastic hedgies who are so awesome! They develop trust very easily and I've rarely seen them curl up into a ball. Should I be worried? So far, its been three months with them and nothing's gone wrong! There's just one problem, I can't seem to get them to like bath time. Sugar, the younger one, she has an automatic poop button whenever she gets inside her bath (the sink). I usually replace her water but it's happened thrice a bath. Other than that, she also keeps trying to squirm out of the sink and it's usually that time when she falls on her back inside of the water. And she's not giving up! 

Then there's the other one, Pepper. He hates the water as much as Sugar does. At the start of bath time, he starts climbing the sink walls and most of the time falls on his back and into the water but sometimes he manages to climb out. I do try to stop them sometimes. With Pepper busy climbing the walls, the water only comes to his feet. I've tried raising the water a little higher and then i try pushing him back inside but then he bites. I tried waiting for him to clam down and then I push him inside.

The first video I watched about hedgehog care was from a breeder. He let the hedgehogs swim for a couple of minutes inside a big tank and then applies soap. I'm not even sure mine can swim. I researched more about their baths and found out the water should not be higher than an inch or two. I also tried searching for people with similar cases but I couldn't find anything. Could you please help?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Little Lamb said:


> I really need help on my hedgehogs' baths. I'm really sorry I put this here since I'm new here and I really don't understand things that much. I hope you understand!
> 
> I own two fantastic hedgies who are so awesome! They develop trust very easily and I've rarely seen them curl up into a ball. Should I be worried? So far, its been three months with them and nothing's gone wrong! There's just one problem, I can't seem to get them to like bath time. Sugar, the younger one, she has an automatic poop button whenever she gets inside her bath (the sink). I usually replace her water but it's happened thrice a bath. Other than that, she also keeps trying to squirm out of the sink and it's usually that time when she falls on her back inside of the water. And she's not giving up!
> 
> ...


This thread is too old. You need to start your own your questions will be missed


----------



## Little Lamb (May 5, 2016)

I'm sorry, but how?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Little Lamb said:


> I'm sorry, but how?


Go to the forum in which you want to post and on the top right corner there is a icon of a pad with a + symbol. Click it and that's how you start the thread. That's mobile, I have no idea in thecomputer but should be similar.


----------

